# wie kriege ich quakesounds auf meinem server



## Cobra28 (17. Mai 2007)

hallo leute weiss nicht wie ich die quaksounds auf meinem server kriege alles läuft wunderbar aber die quacksound wollen nicht wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen könnte

MFG:Cobra


----------



## Flex (17. Mai 2007)

Dies hier ist ein Forum für CSS (Cascading Style Sheets) und nicht für CS:S (CounterStrike: Source).


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wir sind hier im CSS-Forum, CSS steht aber für "Cascading Stylesheets" und nicht für "Counter-Strike: Source".

Von daher schiebe ich den Thread mal rüber ins Webserver-Forum und möchte dich bitten, in deinen zukünftigen Beiträgen die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten, siehe hierzu Netiquette Nr.15.


----------

